# Intexus Dialer auf meinem PC gefunden - was nun?



## Mona (27 Mai 2004)

Guten Abend,

beim Aufräumen meines PCs habe ich soeben einen Dialer gefunden.
Die Dateibeschreibung zeigt mir an, dass es eine exe-Datei von "Intexus GmbH" sei (über dieses Stichwort habe ich beim Googeln dann auch das Forum hier gefunden).
Die Datei befindet sich auf meinem Laufwerk C, welches auf einer eigenständigen Festplatte liegt und ausschliesslich für das Betriebssystem (Windows XP) genutzt wird. 
Alle anderen Partitionen, für Programme, Daten etc. liegen auf zwei weiteren Festplatten.

Ich klicke NIEMALS auf Internetseiten, wenn ich aufgefordert werde, auf irgend etwas mit "OK" o.ä. zu antworten; solche Seiten werden sofort per Taskmanager von mir geschlossen.
Aber irgendwie muss dieser Dialer ja auf meinen Rechner gelangt sein, OHNE mein Einverständnis.

Auch, wenn der Dialer bei mir mangels ISDN keinen Schaden anrichten kann (bin ich da richtig informiert? Ich gehe über ein eigenes Netzwerk mit DSL ins Internet; wir haben eine Hardware-Firewall und immer aktuellen Software-Virenschutz); allein, dass sich ein Programm OHNE mein Dazutun in mein System einschreibt, das empfinde ich als mehr als nur eine Unverschämtheit.

Nun meine Fragen: 
1. Kann ich rechtliche Schritte dagegen unternehmen? Wenn ja, welche? Strafanzeige erstatten?
2. Wie sichere ich den Beweis, ohne den Dialer weiterhin auf meinem PC zu belassen?
3. Wie entferne ich den Dialer? Er lässt sich natürlich nicht über die Systemsteuerung deinstallieren (dort tritt er nicht in Erscheinung). Genügt es, die exe-Datei aus "C:/Windows" zu löschen?

Für Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus! 
(Und Entschuldigung für meine laienhafte Beschreibung; ich bin nicht wirklich firm in diesen Dingen)

Mona


----------



## [email protected] (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

es ist recht unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein Intexus Dialer unbemerkt in das System einschleicht.
Allerdings besteht diese Möglichkeit trotzdem, ich würde also versuchen, die besuchten Websiten zu analysieren.

Und zu 3.:
Es gibt eine praktische Deinstallations-Funktion in der Zugangssoftware integriert.
Du erreichst diese unter Einstellungen -> Installation -> Deinstallieren.


----------



## Mona (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo [email protected],

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.




[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> es ist recht unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein Intexus Dialer unbemerkt in das System einschleicht.
> Allerdings besteht diese Möglichkeit trotzdem, ich würde also versuchen, die besuchten Websiten zu analysieren.



Das ist ziemlich unmöglich, denn ich sitze täglich mehrere Stunden am PC und stöbere täglich durch zig  Seiten  (privat und beruflich bedingt).
Da der Dialer offenbar im Monat März installiert wurde, werde ich kaum herausfinden, woher er kommt
(ich versuche es trotzdem).



> Und zu 3.:
> Es gibt eine praktische Deinstallations-Funktion in der Zugangssoftware integriert.
> Du erreichst diese unter Einstellungen -> Installation -> Deinstallieren.



Das habe ich jetzt nicht verstanden. Zugangssoftware von WAS?


Und wie sieht es mit der rechtlichen Seite aus?


Vilee Grüße,
Mona


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> es ist recht unwahrscheinlich, dass sich ein Intexus Dialer unbemerkt in das System einschleicht.



Woher willst du das bei einigen hunderttausend Dialern und zigtausend Betreibern wissen,
das verklicker uns mal , da sind wir alle gespannt drauf, oder darfst du nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern? 
Bist du bei der Entwicklung und Programmierung involviert, Fragen über Fragen  

cp

PS: @Mona , der gute Plextar ist nicht ganz "unbefangen" ...


----------



## Mona (27 Mai 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @Mona , der gute Plextar ist nicht ganz "unbefangen" ...



hm... habe mich grad mal ein wenig hier umgesehen und glaube, ich weiss, was Du meinst.
Danke für den Hinweis.

Übrigens scheint der Dialer NICHT installiert zu sein, denn ich finde nur die "installer.exe" - Datei auf meinem Rechner. 
Aber ICH habe diese definitiv NICHT runtergeladen.
(Und es ist mir auch völlig schnuppe, ob der Dialer installiert ist oder nicht, ob er mir nun schadet oder nicht - wenn sich Dateien ungefragt in mein System einschreiben, noch dazu in meine Betriebssystempartition, wo nicht mal ich selber dran herumschaffe, da werde ich sauer ... )

Nun noch etwas: Ich habe mir die Dateibeschreibung noch einmal angesehen - dort steht u.a. etwas von "Gifsworld". Nachdem ich die dazu passende Internetseite gefunden habe (ich LIEBE Google), ist es wohl klar: Unter "Gifsworld" findet man Angebote zu Gifs, HP-Vorlagen etc - mehrwertpflichtig.
In den AGBs steht etwas von "Dialer installieren...".
Soweit so gut - aber ich rufe NIE solche Seiten auf, denn ich benutze keine fremden Gifs etc. 
Und erst recht würde ich nichts anklicken, womit ich eine exe- Datei aus dem Internet runterladen würde. 

Frage: Ist es möglich, dass diese Datei sich schon allein durch das bloße Aufrufen einer Seite sozusagen selbst herunterlädt und sich so in mein System schreibt?
Evtl. verursacht durch ein Popup, welches ich nicht bemerkt habe?
(da mein Rechner recht leistunsgsstark ist, habe ich manchmal für meine Recherchen viele Explorer und Programme gleichzeitig geöffnet)

Wenn das nämlich möglich ist, dann weiss ich, was ich gegen den Betreiber der Seite zu unternehmen habe... denke ich...

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## sascha (27 Mai 2004)

> Frage: Ist es möglich, dass diese Datei sich schon allein durch das bloße Aufrufen einer Seite sozusagen selbst herunterlädt und sich so in mein System schreibt?



Rein prinzipiell besteht die Möglichkeit, sich einen Dialer (oder etwas anderes) auf diese Art einzufangen - wenn Du ActiveX aktiviert hast und das entsprechende (zum Dialer passende) Control sich beim Besuch einer präparierten Webseite bereits auf dem PC befand.


----------



## Karlo (27 Mai 2004)

Mona schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist es möglich, dass diese Datei sich schon allein durch das bloße Aufrufen einer Seite sozusagen selbst herunterlädt und sich so in mein System schreibt?
> ...
> Wenn das nämlich möglich ist, dann weiss ich, was ich gegen den Betreiber der Seite zu unternehmen habe... denke ich...



Also, ich kann es Dir jetzt nicht beweisen - aber aus diversen Fällen schließe ich, dass es Dialer gibt, die sich ohne weitere Interaktion auf den Rechner laden. Das mit  3 x OK eingeben gilt vielleicht für die Dialer unter "Laborbedingungen", in der Praxis sieht das aber wohl anders aus. Ich würde Fa. Intexus davon nicht ausschließen.

Viel Erfolg und
Gruß

Karlo


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2004)

Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> Mona schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, die Fälle gab es und gibt es, dass sich irgendwelche Dialer ohne OK-Abfrage installieren. Daher raten wir grundsätzlich dazu, ActiveX zu deaktivieren: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Schutz/schutz.html


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

Hallo Karlo,

ja genau, so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor.

Allerdings: Liegt die Verantwortung dann nicht bei dem Betreiber der Seite, der diesen Dialer eingebunden und angeboten hat (Wenn ich mit einem Brecheisen einen Einbruch verübe, dann ist ja auch nicht der Hersteller des Brecheisens der Schuldige...) ?

(Wenn ich selber den Download starte, indem ich irgendwo "Ok" schreibe oder einen Bestätigungsklick tätige, dann bin ich selber schuld. 
Wenn ich aber eine Seite nur aufrufe (0der die sich durch ein Popup gar selber aufruft), und durch diesen Aufruf allein schon eine Datei in mein System gelangt, dann ist das schlicht und ergreifend eine Rechtsverletzung...denke ich (ich denke viel heute abend, gell...   )


@ Sascha: Wozu bräuchte man ActiveX ?
(Vielen Dank für den Link)


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2004)

> @ Sascha: Wozu bräuchte man ActiveX ?
> (Vielen Dank für den Link)



sollte hinter dem Link zu finden sein...


----------



## Karlo (28 Mai 2004)

Mona schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings: Liegt die Verantwortung dann nicht bei dem Betreiber der Seite, der diesen Dialer eingebunden und angeboten hat (Wenn ich mit einem Brecheisen einen Einbruch verübe, dann ist ja auch nicht der Hersteller des Brecheisens der Schuldige...) ?
> 
> ...
> @ Sascha: Wozu bräuchte man ActiveX ?
> (Vielen Dank für den Link)



Da ich kein Jurist bin, will ich mich zur rechtlichen Seite nicht äußern. 
Aber , um im Bild zu bleiben : Natürlich kann man Brecheisen an diejenigen abgeben, die damit Gullideckel anheben wollen, aber auch an solche, von denen man annehmen kann, dass sie damit ein Fenster aufbrechen.

ActiveX kommt mit dem MS-Internet Explorer und erleichtert das selbständige Herunterladen von Dateien/Programmen aus dem Internet. Mit gewissen Einstellungs-Optionen kann man das unterbinden.

Karlo


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

Ok,


vielen Dank an alle, die sich die Mühe gamcht haben zu antworten!

Für heute verabschiede ich mich und wünsche allen eine Gute Nacht!

herzliche Grüße,

Mona


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2004)

Mona schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens scheint der Dialer NICHT installiert zu sein, denn ich finde nur die "installer.exe" - Datei auf meinem Rechner.
> ...
> Nun noch etwas: Ich habe mir die Dateibeschreibung noch einmal angesehen - dort steht u.a. etwas von "Gifsworld".


Das scheint ein ganz besonderer Dialer zu sein. Normalerweise heißen die nicht nur "installer.exe" und der Nutzer ist nicht in den Dateibeschreibungen enthalten. Welcher Eintrag der Dateibeschreibungen führt auf den Nutzer?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Karlo schrieb:
			
		

> Mona schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht. Die Behauptung kann Ärger bringen.

Richard


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht. Die Behauptung kann Ärger bringen.
> 
> Richard



Wem? 

.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dem Forum hier, dem Poster. Nicht, das wieder Abmahnungen ins "Haus" flattern.

Richard


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Forum hier, dem Poster. Nicht, das wieder Abmahnungen ins "Haus" flattern.



Soll das eine  Drohung sein ?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Mai 2004)

Mona schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: Ist es möglich, dass diese Datei sich schon allein durch das bloße Aufrufen einer Seite sozusagen selbst herunterlädt und sich so in mein System schreibt?
> ...
> Wenn das nämlich möglich ist, dann weiss ich, was ich gegen den Betreiber der Seite zu unternehmen habe... denke ich...





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich kann es Dir jetzt nicht beweisen - aber aus diversen Fällen schließe ich, dass es Dialer gibt, die sich ohne weitere Interaktion auf den Rechner laden. Das mit  3 x OK eingeben gilt vielleicht für die Dialer unter "Laborbedingungen", in der Praxis sieht das aber wohl anders aus.


Wer nicht glaubt, dass sich Dialer vollautomatisch installieren und einwaehlen koennen, der schaue sich die 
beiden Beispiele von Matlock/Easybilling und Life and Art Consulting, Bingen, an. Die Links enthalten zwei gezippte AVIs, die die belegen. 
Matlock Video
90090000606 Video


> > > Ich würde Fa. Intexus davon nicht ausschließen.
> >
> >
> > Vorsicht. Die Behauptung kann Ärger bringen.
> ...


Eine Drohung? Das war eine IMHO klar als solche zu verstehende Meinungsaeusserung, dass ein Verstoss seitens Intexus/Manipulation durch einen PP Betreiber nicht vollstaendig auszuschliessen ist. Denn


> Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der RegTP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar.


Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## [email protected] (28 Mai 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: @Mona , der gute Plextar ist nicht ganz "unbefangen" ...


Ich habe gesagt, dass es nicht die *Regel* ist, dass sich *Intexus* Dialer unbemerkt in das System einschleichen, da wirst du mir kaum widersprechen können.
Es ist *möglich*, aber wohl doch eher die *Ausnahme*.
Denn *mir persönlich* ist ein Auto-Install Dialer von Intexus bisher noch nie unterkommen, das kannst du glauben oder nicht.

Ich wollte hier lediglich Mona *helfen* und neutral (ja ja...) auf ihre Fragen *antworten*.
Wenn das Dialeranbietern hier verboten ist, okay, aber versuche bitte nicht, anderen Usern von Anfang an eine negative Meinung über mich reinzureden.

P.S.
Und jetzt mal bitte keine Wortspielchen mit meiner Signatur als "Antwort" auf meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mona schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo dvill,


sorry, wenn ich mich nicht 100% korrekt ausdrücke...  :lol: 

so fand ich die Datei auf C:/Windows   :







den Dateinamenteil in Klammern habe ich einfach gegoogelt - und bekam das hier.


Wenn Du auf die Seite gehst, findest Du den Dialer wieder.
Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie der auf mein System kommt - wie schon gesagt, 
weder besuche ich willentlich solche Gif-Angebotsseiten noch lade ich mir Dateien aus dem Internet herunter.
Mein PC wird von niemand anderem benutzt als von mir.


Viele Grüße,

Mona


----------



## [email protected] (28 Mai 2004)

gwd-10004 gibt den Bewerber vom jeweiligen Partnerprogramm an.
In diesem Falle handelt es sich also um die Nr. 4.

Die Google-Suchergebnisse helfen in diesem Falle aber gar nichts, da dort keine besonderen Seiten auftauchen. Nur die normalen Gifsworld Layouts.

Wenn du noch weißt, an welchem Tag der Dialer auf deinen PC kam, kannst du ja mal die besuchten Seiten im Verlauf überprüfen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

huch... 

wassen hier los....   




> Ich wollte hier lediglich Mona helfen und neutral (ja ja...) auf ihre Fragen antworten.
> Wenn das Dialeranbietern hier verboten ist, okay, aber versuche bitte nicht, anderen Usern von Anfang an eine negative Meinung über mich reinzureden.



Schon gut. (Und danke für ALLE Hinweise!)
Ich bin übrigens schon "ziemlich groß"    und kann mir eine Meinung durchaus selber bilden. 
[email protected] Einwand kann ich nachvollziehen, Picards auch.
Also kein Grund zur Aufregung.
Des weiteren bin ich durchaus der Meinung, dass Mehrwertnummern und Dialer und all dies Zeug durchaus nicht grundsätzlich etwas "Schlechtes" sind -
sofern sie denn offensichtlich als solche ausgewiesen sind und dem Benutzer nicht "untergejubelt" werden.
Dafür ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Vertreiber des "Werkzeugs Dialer" oder Mehrwertnummer oder was auch immer zuständig, sondern der Anbieter, der seine eigene Leistung mittels dieses Werkzeuges an den Mann bringt.

Wie gesagt, nicht der Hersteller des Brecheisens ist schuld, wenn damit eingebrochen wird, sondern der Einbrecher, der es als Werkzeug für eine illegale Handlung benutzt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> gwd-10004 gibt den Bewerber vom jeweiligen Partnerprogramm an.
> In diesem Falle handelt es sich also um die Nr. 4.
> 
> Die Google-Suchergebnisse helfen in diesem Falle aber gar nichts, da dort keine besonderen Seiten auftauchen. Nur die normalen Gifsworld Layouts.



Das sehe ich anders, denn wenn Du die Gifsworldseite besuchst (habe ich gestern dann getan), dann findest Du dort diesen Dialer wieder.



> Wenn du noch weißt, an welchem Tag der Dialer auf deinen PC kam, kannst du ja mal die besuchten Seiten im Verlauf überprüfen.


 Erstens lösche ich regelmäßig sowohl den Verlauf als auch die Cookies, 
und zweitens sagt die Dateibeschreibung (siehe Bild oben), dass die Datei am 10.03.04 erstellt wurde.[/code]


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

Oh entschuldigung.. ich war gar nicht mehr angemeldet.... 

die letzten drei Gastbeiträge waren natürlich von mir!  :lol:


Huch... warum ist das oben ein Link? Sollte ein Bild sein....





> den Dateinamenteil in Klammern habe ich einfach gegoogelt - und bekam das hier.



*[Link entfernt]*

_[Edit: Habe Dein Posting NUB-konform aufbereitet - HDUS]_


----------



## [email protected] (28 Mai 2004)

Na klar, aber dass gwd die ID von Gifsworld ist, hätte ich dir auch so sagen können. 
Nein, aber das Problem ist folgendes:
Es gibt ja für jedes Dialerangebot auch ein Partnerprogramm, bei dem die angemeldeten Webmaster gewisse Umsatzanteile für die Bewerbung des Angebots erhalten.
Und da es sich hier nicht um die Oberid "gifsworld", sondern um die ID "gwd-10004" handelt, kommt der Dialer nicht direkt vom Anbieter, sondern eben von einem Partnerprogramm-Mitglied.
Dieses kannst du eigentlich nur ausfindig machen, indem du den Gifsworld-Betreiber oder direkt Intexus kontaktierst.

Und die Suchergebnisse bei Google sind lediglich die normalen Gifsworld-Seiten, bei denen genau diese ID hintendran gehängt wurde.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Suchergebnisse bei Google sind lediglich die normalen Gifsworld-Seiten, bei denen genau diese ID hintendran gehängt wurde.


Nein, als erstes Suchergebnis wird der ganz direkte Download-Link zurückgegeben. Wenn da jemand draufklickt, hat er den Dialer ohne entsprechendes Angebot auf seinem System. Da sollten Intexus, bzw. MP bereits Interesse dran haben, das zu unterbinden.


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

> [Link entfernt]
> 
> [Edit: Habe Dein Posting NUB-konform aufbereitet - HDUS]



ääh... magst Du mir kurz erläutern, was genau an dem Bild nicht NUB-konform war? (Für's nächste Mal...    )

Danke.


[email protected]: Danke - ich versteh`s zwar nicht wirklich, 
aber heisst das nun, dass ich mich an Intexus wenden kann mit dem Dateinamen
 und die mir sagen können, wer diese Datei "verbreitet"?


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

Hmpf... Ihr seid zu schnell...  :lol: 



> Nein, als erstes Suchergebnis wird der ganz direkte Download-Link zurückgegeben. Wenn da jemand draufklickt, hat er den Dialer ohne entsprechendes Angebot auf seinem System. Da sollten Intexus, bzw. MP bereits Interesse dran haben, das zu unterbinden.



Also, so einen direkten Download-link habe ich ganz 1000%ig nicht angeklickt - könnte der irgendwo versteckt gewesen sein?
Also, langsam kommt mir das immer spanischer vor hier...  :-?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 Mai 2004)

Mona schrieb:
			
		

> magst Du mir kurz erläutern, was genau an dem Bild nicht NUB-konform war? (Für's nächste Mal...    )



Es geht darum, dass die Links hier direkt im Forum sichtbar sind. Deswegen der Link auf Google, auch wenn´s in dem Fall nicht unbedingt glücklich ist.


----------



## dvill (28 Mai 2004)

Hallo Mona,

so wird einiges verständlicher. Die Dialerdatei ist vom 10.3.04. Wann könnte der Download passiert sein? Gibt es in "<WINDIR>Downloaded Program Files" ein zeitlich passendes Objekt?

Was grundsätzlich möglich wäre: Wenn ein Dritter am 10.3.04 den Dialer lädt und irgendwie in fremde Systeme schleust, dann bleibt das Datum im Dialer erhalten, der Einspielzeitpunkt auf Deinem System wäre aber später. Die Frage ist, ob für die eine oder andere Theorie Belege gefunden werden können.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Mona schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinst Du, weil das Bild kommerzielle Links zeigt?

(Wenn das erste Suchergebnis tatsächlich dazu führt, dass man sich den Dialer "ohne Vorwarnung" schon beim Anklicken runterlädt, dann nimm meinen Link doch  lieber raus!
ich möchte nicht schuld sein, dass jemand die Google-Suchseit aufruft und dann prompt auf den ersten Link geht...


----------



## [email protected] (28 Mai 2004)

@Mona:
Ja, wende dich entweder an Intexus oder frage mal in diesem Forum nach.
Dann sollte dir geholfen werden können.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @Mona:
> Ja, wende dich entweder an Intexus oder frage mal in diesem Forum nach.
> Dann sollte dir geholfen werden können.



Jo, sehr empfehlenswert, wer danach noch Illusionen über das Gewerbe hat, dem ist nicht mehr
zu helfen oder selber Kandidat  fürs Gewerbe.....

cp


----------



## Mona (28 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> @Mona:
> Ja, wende dich entweder an Intexus oder frage mal in diesem Forum nach.
> Dann sollte dir geholfen werden können.



ja nee... wenn der Inhalt dieses Forums rechtlich genauso mangelhaft ist wie seine Aufmachung, 
dann kann mir da sicher NICHT geholfen werden....

(Ich kann NICHTS sehen, ohne mich zu registrieren bzw Daten einzugeben?
Das ist nicht zulässig; 
es müssen jederzeit sowohl ein Impressum als auch die NUBs angesehen werden können, ohne vorherige Dateneingabe.... !)


----------



## Mona (29 Mai 2004)

*@ Dietmar dvill (Dialer gefunden)*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mona,
> 
> so wird einiges verständlicher. Die Dialerdatei ist vom 10.3.04. Wann könnte der Download passiert sein? Gibt es in "<WINDIR>Downloaded Program Files" ein zeitlich passendes Objekt?
> 
> ...





Hallo Dietmar,

sorry, Deine Antwort hatte ich glatt übersehen...

also, außer dieser Datei  in C:/ windows 







habe ich in dem von Dir genannten "downloaded program files"-Ordner folgendes gefunden:























Da dies offenbar ein ActiveX-Steuerelement ist und  
exakt das Datum und die Uhrzeit der Dialer-Installer-Datei zeigt,
nehme ich an, hat diese Datei damit etwas zu tun...??


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: @ Dietmar dvill (Dialer gefunden)*



			
				Mona schrieb:
			
		

> Da dies offenbar ein ActiveX-Steuerelement ist und
> exakt das Datum und die Uhrzeit der Dialer-Installer-Datei zeigt,
> nehme ich an, hat diese Datei damit etwas zu tun...??



Das ist das ActiveX-Zertifikat für den Intexus-Dialer.


----------



## dvill (29 Mai 2004)

Hallo Mona,

das sieht nun eventuell nach 2 Dialern aus. Der erste am 10.3.04 11:13 Uhr, der per ActiveX in das System kam. Die letzte Verwendung des StarInstall Controls war aber am 21.5.04. Hat das eventuell mit den Recherche-Arbeiten zu tun?

Es ist schon etwas Zeit verstrichen, aber die Cache-Daten reichen oft weit zurück. Diese liegen unter

<Profildaten>\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files


Man kann nach der hinteren Spalte "Letzter Zugriff" sortieren lassen. Gibt es dort zeitlich passende URLs?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Mona (29 Mai 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mona,
> 
> das sieht nun eventuell nach 2 Dialern aus. Der erste am 10.3.04 11:13 Uhr, der per ActiveX in das System kam. Die letzte Verwendung des StarInstall Controls war aber am 21.5.04. Hat das eventuell mit den Recherche-Arbeiten zu tun?
> 
> ...



ach du liebe Zeit - dort gibt es zig Dateien für den 21.05. 
(wieso eigentlich? Ich lösche regelmäßig den Cache...)

Das wird ja immer besser... grummel... 
Gut, dass meine Fritzcard nicht angeschlossen ist...

Also, wonach genau muss ich denn jetzt suchen??

(und was mache ich mit den Dateien? Löschen? Deinstallieren (wenn ja wie...)

Hmpf. 

(Danke Dietmar und Haudings für die Mühen)

Also, meine Recherchen bestehen hauptsächlich aus HPs und PDFs-ansehen (medizinische Publikationen von Institutionen, aber auch private HPs und Foren); ich lade grundsätzlich keine exe's herunter, keine Musikdateien, keine Anwendungen etc.
Ab und an vergesse ich allerdings, im Browser meinen Popup-blocker wieder einzuschalten.

(Mein PC hängt an einem LAN, ich gehe über DSL ins Netz und schütze mich per Hardware-Firewall und Software Norton Internet-Security. 
Die täglichen Virenscans berichten über "keine Viren gefunden"....)

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wonach ich suchen muss... ich dachte immer, ich bin relativ sicher im Net unterwegs (wenn ich mir dagegen oft Freunde anhöre:"Firewall? was ist das? Virenscanner? hab ich nicht..." grummel... )


----------



## [email protected] (30 Mai 2004)

Bist du dir 100% sicher, niemals irgendwo OK eingegeben zu haben?
Wenn ja, gebe ich dir nochmals folgenden Tipp:

- Lasse dir von Intexus/Mainpean die Daten des Inhabers der PID gwd-10004 geben.
- Google, dank des Impressums müsstest du dann die entsprechende Seite finden
- Überprüfe, ob dort tatsächlich ein Autodialer angewendet wird.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du dir 100% sicher, niemals irgendwo OK eingegeben zu haben?
> Wenn ja, gebe ich dir nochmals folgenden Tipp:
> 
> - Lasse dir von Intexus/Mainpean die Daten des Inhabers der PID gwd-10004 geben.
> ...



Wenn jemand hier behauptet, der Intexus-Dialer sei ein Autoeinwahl-Dialer, sollte derjenige Intexus anzeigen. 

Holgi


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand hier behauptet, der Intexus-Dialer sei ein Autoeinwahl-Dialer, sollte derjenige Intexus anzeigen.
> 
> Holgi


Ist der Intexus-Dialer monolithisch?


----------



## dvill (30 Mai 2004)

Hallo Mona,

es muss nichts passieren, außer das, was die Geschichte weiter aufklärt, wenn Du es willst. Andernfalls wäre jedenfalls sinnvoll, die Dialer und vor allem das StarInstall Control zu löschen.

Theoretisch gibt es Möglichkeiten der Manipulation. Dann würden eventuell Dateien im Cache mit einer Zugriffszeit von plus/minus einer Minute zu finden sein, die weiter zu analysieren wären. Es bliebe ein mühseliges Geschäft.

Da kein Schaden eingetreten ist, kann man es auch bei der Erfahrung belassen, wie verbreitet die Gefahr ist und wie sorgfältig Internetuser sein müssen, weil Wegelagerer auch dort lauern, wo man sie nicht vermutet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## [email protected] (30 Mai 2004)

Mich würde es aber schon interessieren, ob es Autoeinwahldialer von Intexus gibt.
Wie gesagt, mir ist noch niemals einer untergekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

heise online schrieb:
			
		

> Regulierungsbehörde verbietet 25.000 weitere Dialer
> Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) hat zum nächsten großen Schlag gegen nicht gesetzeskonforme 0190/0900-Dialer ausgeholt. Mit Bescheid vom 8. April hat sie insgesamt rund 25.000 Dialerregistrierungen rückwirkend annuliert. Betroffen seien Einwahlprogramme der Unternehmen Intexus, Global-Netcom und Consul Info B.V.
> 
> Maßgeblicher Grund für die Rücknahme der Registrierungen sei "das Fehlen einer so genannten Wegsurfsperre", teilte die Behörde mit: Die Dialer halten Verbindungen zur Mehrwertdiensterufnummer weiter aufrecht, wenn anschließend kostenfreie oder niedriger bepreiste Internet-Seiten besucht werden. Dies sei nach den von der Reg TP festgelegten Mindestanforderungen für Dialer aus Verbraucherschutzgründen nicht erlaubt.
> ...


http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/46534


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde es aber schon interessieren, ob es Autoeinwahldialer von Intexus gibt.
> Wie gesagt, mir ist noch niemals einer untergekommen.



Sozusagen sagenhaft: Das Fabelwesen "AutoIntexusEinwahlMainpeanTool" gibt es nur in der Phantasie einiger Poster hier.

Andy


----------



## Rex Cramer (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sozusagen sagenhaft: Das Fabelwesen "AutoIntexusEinwahlMainpeanTool" gibt es nur in der Phantasie einiger Poster hier.
> 
> Andy


----------



## Counselor (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Sozusagen sagenhaft: Das Fabelwesen "AutoIntexusEinwahlMainpeanTool" gibt es nur in der Phantasie einiger Poster hier. Andy



Aber das StarInstall.ocx gibt es noch. Wozu eigentlich?


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected] schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Andy,

würdest du so weit gehen, an Eides statt zu versichern, das der Meanpain/Intexus-Dialer vor Manipulationen durch Dritte geschützt ist?
z.B. das er nicht mit einem Umfeld versehen werden kann, welches Bestätigung und Einwahl automatisiert?

Ist sichergestellt, das Einwahlnummer und WMID nicht auch in anderen Dialern genutzt werden können, welche *nicht* von Intexus stammen, aber über die vorgeworfenen Eigenschaften verfügen?

Wenn Letzteres nämlich der Fall ist, dann würden wir eigentlich nicht nur am selben Strang ziehen, sondern auch in die selbe Richtung.
Dann wäre Intexus nämlich auch in den Reihen der Geschädigten.

MfG
L.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous alias Andy R. schrieb:
			
		

> Sozusagen sagenhaft: Das Fabelwesen "AutoIntexusEinwahlMainpeanTool"
> gibt es nur in der Phantasie einiger Poster hier.
> Andy



Das ist ungefähr so logisch , wie die Behauptung eines Waffenhändlers, daß mit Gaspistolen 
nicht scharf geschossen werden könnte (mit der nötigen kriminellen Energie) 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Ich behaupte garnichts. Aber solange ich keinen "IntexusSelberWählund/oder3malOkayeingeben" Dialer gesehen habe, ist es ein schlechtes Märchen und riecht mir sehr nach "Bild/BZ/Abendblatt" Berichten. 
Klar ist alles möglich. Aber Tatsachen sind etwas anderes.

Andreas ("Andy"finde ich eher blöd)


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous alias Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist alles möglich. Aber Tatsachen sind etwas anderes.


Es ist schon lustig, was der liebe Andreas nicht gesehen hat oder haben will , existiert
schlicht nicht, er streitet zwar die Möglichkeit nicht ab, aber was nicht sein darf, das nicht sein kann
http://www.zitate-welt.de/gedichte/morgenstern_christian.html#tatsache


> Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
> "Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
> Weil", so schließt er messerscharf,
> "nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf."


Und selbst in der besagten Revolverpresse ist nicht alles erfunden....

cp


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte garnichts. Aber solange ich keinen "IntexusSelberWählund/oder3malOkayeingeben" Dialer gesehen habe, ist es ein schlechtes Märchen und riecht mir sehr nach "Bild/BZ/Abendblatt" Berichten.
> Klar ist alles möglich. Aber Tatsachen sind etwas anderes.
> 
> Andreas ("Andy"finde ich eher blöd)



Wäre nett, wenn du auf meine Fragen da oben mal eingehen könntest, dann würden wir nämlich alle etwas klarer sehen.
Denk dir von mir aus erstmal den Part mit der eidesstattlichen Versicherung weg und konzentriere dich auf meine Fragen zum Dialer.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

.

Besorgt mir so einen Dialer. Wir würden sofort rechtliche Schritte gegen solche "Änderungen" ergreifen. Bei solchen "Delikten" verstehen wir gar keinen Spaß!

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Ich habe doch gesagt, das alles sein KANN. Ufos soll es ja auch geben und werden ja fast täglich gesehen......
Ich brauche aber Beweise. Was alles sein kann oder nicht......so kommen wir nicht weiter.

Andreas


----------



## drboe (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich behaupte garnichts. Aber solange ich keinen "IntexusSelberWählund/oder3malOkayeingeben" Dialer gesehen habe, ist es ein schlechtes Märchen und riecht mir sehr nach "Bild/BZ/Abendblatt" Berichten.
> Klar ist alles möglich. Aber Tatsachen sind etwas anderes.


Es wird langsam langweilig. Es behauptet doch noch keiner, dass der Hersteller einen solchen Dialer erstellt. Auf folgende Fragen gehst Du ja aber nicht ein:

Willst Du bestreiten, dass jeder Dialer, auch der von Intexus, ohne Zustimmung des Internetnutzers vom Netz ladbar und installierbar ist? Willst Du bestreiten, dass handelsübliche Dialer so manipulierbar sind, dass sie ohne Zustimmung des Anwenders die DfÜ-Verbindungen ändern und dies dem Nutzer verborgen bleiben kann, wenn er online geht? Willst Du bestreiten, dass es möglich ist, einen solchen Dialer automatisch wieder zu löschen? Willst Du bestreiten, dass man Mehrwertnummern auch mit anderen Dialern anwählen kann, als mit dem, den der Anbieter der Nummer ggf. verbreiten läßt? Willst Du bestreiten, dass es Partner der Dialer-Hersteller geben kann oder gibt, die ein Interesse daran haben könnten/haben, durch heimtückische Installation manipulierter oder eigens gefertigter Dialer einmalige Verbindungen zu bestimten Mehrwertnummern herzustellen? 

Kannst Du einmal erläutern, warum jemand das nicht tun sollte, was technisch möglich ist, warum die Dialer-Branche völlig unverdächtig ist in Teilen unlauter zu agieren und weshalb alle die, die hier mit Berichten aufschlagen, die den Verdacht nähren, das, was ich mir vorstelle, würde längst gemacht, allesamt lügen müssen, während die Mitglieder der Branche aus lauter weissen Schafen besteht.



> Andreas ("Andy"finde ich eher blöd)


Jeder so, wie er mag.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

er sagte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines selbsteinwählenden Intexus-Dialers so hoch ist, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Existenz von Ufos.

Reicht dir das "M.Boettcher"? Oder hast du zufällig den Gegenbeweis dabei?


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

Ich hätte den Gegenbeweis


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2004)

Totaler Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> er sagte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines selbsteinwählenden
> Intexus-Dialers so hoch ist, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Existenz von Ufos.



Au weia , der ultimative Beweis,  der Persilschein vom Betreiber selbst ausgestellt   0 


cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

also ich muss andreas recht geben den ich glaube ihm das die Dialer die sein Haus verlassen ok sind.
Natürlich können sie Manipuliert werden aber dann sind sie per definition auch keine Intexus Dialer mehr und unterliegen auch nicht seiner verantwortung.
Es sind meiner meinung dann einfach nur illegale dialer und liegen im verantwortungsbereich des Manipulierers


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> also ich muss andreas recht geben den ich glaube ihm das die Dialer die sein Haus verlassen ok sind.
> Natürlich können sie Manipuliert werden aber dann sind sie per definition auch keine Intexus Dialer mehr und unterliegen auch nicht seiner verantwortung.
> Es sind meiner meinung dann einfach nur illegale dialer und liegen im verantwortungsbereich des Manipulierers



Das sehe ich in der Tat ein wenig anders. Der Schutz vor Manipulationen des Dialers fällt IMHO schon in die Verantwortung des Betreibers.
z.B. wäre es schon mal Sinnvoll, wenn beim Einbuchen während der einwahl z.B. eine Checksumme/ ein Hash abgefragt wird.
Wenn die Summe nicht stimmt, dann wird die Verbindung dicht gemacht und es geht eine Meldung an den zuständigen Telco raus, das die betreffende Verbindung dem Kunden nicht zuzurechnen ist.
Besser noch: Für den Anschluß des Dialernutzers wird eine mindestens 24 stündige Anwahlsperre eingerichtet.
z.B. die Telekom kann das sogar bei Analoganschlüssen.
Wer will kann mal versuchen von einem Analoganschluß aus die T-Box eines anderen Anschlusses abzufragen. Wenn man die PIN ein paar mal falsch eingibt, dann bekommt man eine Weile keine Verbindung zu der Nummer. Stattdessen ertönt eine Ansage, das die gewählte Rufnummer für den eigenen Anschluß zeitweise gesperrt ist.

Da braucht mir also keiner mit "Ist nicht, weil geht nicht" kommen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es sind meiner meinung dann einfach nur illegale dialer und liegen im verantwortungsbereich des Manipulierers


Schon mal was von der Haftung eines Unternehmers für seine Erfüllungsgehilfen gehört? Oder von Produkthaftung?


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> er sagte, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines selbsteinwählenden Intexus-Dialers so hoch ist, wie die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Existenz von Ufos.
> 
> Reicht dir das "M.Boettcher"? Oder hast du zufällig den Gegenbeweis dabei?


Hm, Du hast keinen Namen und setzt meinen*) in Anführungszeichen. Das spricht für sich, aber kaum für Dich. 

Was die Wahrscheinlichkeiten angeht: wenn Du richtig lesen und verstehen könntest, wäre Dir aufgefallen, dass ich nicht behauptet habe, dass ein solcher Dialer das Haus Intexus verläßt. Nur würde man gar keinen "Original-Dialer" benötigen, um Mehrwertdienstenummern anzuwählen. Die Identifikation der gewählten Nummer ist nämlich kein Hinweis darauf, dass diese mit Hilfe eines Dialers des Anbieters angewählt wurde. 

Nun ist die Manipulation eines Dialers, egal ob von Intexus oder nicht, tatsächlich eine Lachnummer. Die Installation läßt sich problemlos im Hintergrund und ohne explizite Zustimmung des Internet-Nutzers durchführen. Natürlich würde sich ein so installierter "Original-Dialer" exakt so verhalten, wie vom Entwickler gewünscht, sich also nicht automatisch einwählen. Aber auch das läßt sich durchaus ändern. 

U. U. kommt es auch nur darauf an, das der Original-Dialer im Fall des Falles auf dem System identifiziert werden kann. Dann lehnt sich der Anbieter des "Mehrwertdienstes" entspannt zurück, singt "Jehova" (= "der Dialer ist ja rechtskonform") und der Nutzer ist in der Beweispflicht, dass er den Dialer nicht  geladen hat. Aber woraus ergibt sich eigentlich, das der je aktiv wurde? Ich z. B. würde die Verbindung anders aufbauen lassen, die eigenen Routinen löschen und den Original-Dialer leicht auffindbar zurücklassen. Undenkbar? So etwas hat die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Existenz von Ufos? Naja, ...

M. Boettcher

--
*) M. steht übrigens für den Namen eines der 4 Erzengel


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Die Reaktionen gefallen mir schon wieder nicht. Wir können hier über die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation diverser Programme reden oder über die Möglichkeit des plötzlichen Todes durch Blitzschlag. Alles ist möglich,aber eher unwahrscheinlich. 
Die technischen Möglichkeiten des Schutzes schöpfen wir voll aus. (Was bei 500 Downloads pro Sekunde so möglich ist)
Und nochmal ganz ganz deutlich: Beim ersten Anschein einer Manipulation würden wir sofort die Auszahlungen an den Anbieter bis zur Klärung einfrieren. Bei Bestätigung des Verdachtes würden wir natürlich sofort rechtlich dagegen vorgehen. Aber pure Spekulationen bringen uns nicht weiter. Der Öffentlichkeit Spekulationen als bestehende Wahrheit zu verkaufen - Das hat schon im Irak nicht lange funktioniert.

Andreas


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Juni 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktionen gefallen mir schon wieder nicht. Wir können hier über die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation diverser Programme reden oder über die Möglichkeit des plötzlichen Todes durch Blitzschlag. Alles ist möglich,aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


Ich bin mir sicher, dass es deutlich einfach ist, Deinen Dialer zu manipulieren, als Dich vom Blitz erschlagen zu lassen. Wäre letzteres genauso einfach möglich, dann solltest Du wohl keinen Fuß mehr vor die Türe setzen.



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die technischen Möglichkeiten des Schutzes schöpfen wir voll aus. (Was bei 500 Downloads pro Sekunde so möglich ist)


Mir scheint, Du hast da genauso viele Erfahrungswerte wie mit dem plötzlichen Tod durch Blitzschlag. Vielleicht ist es auch egal, weil der Kollateralschaden ja einen echten Mehrwert für Dich bedeutet.


----------



## Smigel (29 Juni 2004)

@Andreas

Welchen Schutz meinst Du denn?

1. Ihr könnt nicht prüfen ob die Verbindung von eurem Dialer aufgebaut wird. Erst wenn die Verbindung steht, könnt ihr es vielleicht daran erkennen daß nicht alle Daten bei der Anmeldung gesendet werden die normalerweise vom Dialer kommen. Aber dann sind bei einem Geschädigten schon die Kosten aufgelaufen.

2. Der Dialer ist über Scripte voll fernsteuerbar. Die einzige Möglichkeit das zu verhindern, ist z.B. beim Start des Dialers eine Nummer zu generieren und diese als grafisches Element anzuzeigen. Diese muss dann zur Aktivierung eingegeben werden. Damit ist es nicht ohne weiteres möglich den Dialer per Script fernzusteuern.

3. Gegen eine Veränderung des Dialers gibt es keinen Schutz, und das Ufo wurde, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, von der Porno Hacker Crew gebaut. Obwohl es da noch ein Stardialer war, aber die selben Möglichkeiten bestehen immer noch. Seit ihr damals eigentlich gegen euren Kunden vorgegangen?

Ich finde es reichlich merkwürdig, daß ein Hersteller eines Zahlungssytems keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht, wenn offensichtliche Mängel offenbart werden. Da stellt sich dann die Frage will oder kann man nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ihr damals eigentlich gegen euren Kunden vorgegangen?


Zumindest ist dieses Thema noch nicht abgegessen.  8)


----------



## Müllabfuhr (29 Juni 2004)

Warte noch auf die Aussage  

Es könnten ja auch Mitbewerber sein , welche Dialer manipulieren.
Obwohl , das wäre ja technisch nicht möglich  0


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Reaktionen gefallen mir schon wieder nicht.


Ob Dir Reaktionen gefallen oder in Berlin 'ne Eiche rauscht, dürfte etwa die gleiche Relevanz aufweisen. Es ist nicht erkennbar, das hier Beiträge erfolgen um Dir gefällig zu sein.



> Wir können hier über die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation diverser Programme reden oder über die Möglichkeit des plötzlichen Todes durch Blitzschlag. Alles ist möglich,aber eher unwahrscheinlich.


_Eher unwahrscheinlich_? Träum weiter.



> Die technischen Möglichkeiten des Schutzes schöpfen wir voll aus. (Was bei 500 Downloads pro Sekunde so möglich ist)


Was für einen Schutz? Nehmen wir Step#1: wie willst Du technisch verhindern, dass man sich den Dialer zieht, ihn auf den eigenen Server packt, von wo aus er dann ohne das "OK"-Geraffel installiert werden kann? Willst Du mir weiszumachen, das ginge gar nicht? Das möchte ich sehen. 



> Und nochmal ganz ganz deutlich: Beim ersten Anschein einer Manipulation würden wir sofort die Auszahlungen an den Anbieter bis zur Klärung einfrieren.


Und wie kannst Du der Anwahl entnehmen, auf welche Weise und von wo der Dialer installiert wurde? Und das ist nur eine der leichetn Fragen. Wie erkennst Du, ob der Dialer a) überhaupt benutzt wird, oder b) das seine Oberfläche angezeigt wurde, bzw. c) OK über die Tastatur eingeben wurde? Vielleicht läßt Du Dir von den Entwicklenr erklären, was  möglich ist.



> Bei Bestätigung des Verdachtes würden wir natürlich sofort rechtlich dagegen vorgehen. Aber pure Spekulationen bringen uns nicht weiter.


Du schließt aus, dass Webmaster auf die Idee kommen können, die Umsätze durch Manipulation abzusichern bzw. zu puschen? Wirklich niedlich! _Die Branche verhält sich ja bekanntlich geradezu mustergültig bezüglicher der Einhaltung von Gesetzen. Eine Übervorteilung der Verbraucher hat nie stattgefunden, ist technisch auch gar nicht möglich. Der Gesetzgeber hat völlig ohne Not und überreagiert, es gab keine Streichungen der Registrierung von Dialern durch die RegTP, alles ist rechtskonform und im Himmel ist ewiger Jahrmarkt._ (Sarkasmusflag bitte selber setzen)



> Der Öffentlichkeit Spekulationen als bestehende Wahrheit zu verkaufen


Du nennst es Spekulation. Ich nenne es Aufklärung über die technischen Möglichkeiten. Und die sind gegeben, der Aufwand zur Realisierung gering. Ich sage auch ganz offen: mit der Registerung der Dialer wird den Verbrauchern Sand in die Augen gestreut, die Mißbrauchsmöglichkeiten sind weiterhin groß. Die einzig saubere Lösung ist, die Verrechnung via Dialer zu beenden und schriftliche Verträge für den Bezug entsprechender Online-Leistungen vorzuschreiben.



> Das hat schon im Irak nicht lange funktioniert.


Du wirst langsam peinlich. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

> mit der Registerung der Dialer wird den Verbrauchern Sand in die Augen gestreut

und dafür machst du natürlich Mainpean verantwortlich. Du bist wirklich mehr als "seltsam" Boettcher.


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> > Die technischen Möglichkeiten des Schutzes schöpfen wir voll aus. (Was bei 500 Downloads pro Sekunde so möglich ist)
> 
> 
> Was für einen Schutz? Nehmen wir Step#1: wie willst Du technisch verhindern, dass man sich den Dialer zieht, ihn auf den eigenen Server packt, von wo aus er dann ohne das "OK"-Geraffel installiert werden kann? Willst Du mir weiszumachen, das ginge gar nicht? Das möchte ich sehen.



Er hat ja nicht geschrieben, was er als schutzwürdig erachtet. Hier geht es doch in erster Linie um den Geldfluss in seine Richtung. Und dass er da alle technischen Möglichkeiten (und juristischen Grauzonen) auslotet, kaufe ich ihm natürlich sofort ab. Man darf da nicht mit Scheuklappen rumlaufen, sondern muss die Situation auch mal von seiner Seite betrachten.


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > mit der Registerung der Dialer wird den Verbrauchern Sand in die Augen gestreut
> 
> und dafür machst du natürlich Mainpean verantwortlich. Du bist wirklich mehr als "seltsam" Boettcher.


Kannst Du 'mal kurz mit Zitat belegen, wo ich "natürlich Mainpean" dafür verantwortlich mache? - Nein? Kein Wunder, das schreibe ich nämlich nirgends. Wie wäre es also, wenn Du anonymer Nobody einfach die Finger vom Hackbrett lässt, wenn Du nichts oder nur Unsinn zu vermelden hast?

M. Boettcher


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

Andreas, DrBoe, liebe Leute,

kommt ihr mal wieder runter?!

Was bezweckt Ihr mit euren Angiftungen? Weder werden dadurch irgendwelche eingesetzten Dialer gut oder böse oder rechtskonform oder unerlaubt oder was auch immer. Eitelkeiten befriedigen?

Hauptsinn dieses Forums ist es, Geschädigten und Interessierten den Austausch zu ermöglichen, damit "die Welt nachher besser ist", je nach Standpunkt und Problematik. Eure teilweise polemischen, teilweise wortklaubenden Dispute sind hierfür nicht besonders hilfreich.

Da sie im Übrigen für die geneigte Lesegemeinde nicht sonderlich erquickernd sind, schlage ich die weitere Auseinandersetzung per PN vor.

BTW ...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geldfluss hin, Geldfluss her. Immerhin verdient ja das Finanzamt erheblich mehr als wir. Du würdest damit dem Finanzamt aber eine ganze Menge unterstellen. Und das unter Behörden......TzTzTz.  

Die Manipulation von Software ist immer möglich. Auch das "Herstellen" von Dialern. Nicht umsonst gibt es sogar heute noch "Dialer" mit einer 0190-Nummer oder 0900 5. Eingewählt und weg ist er.
Jeder Scriptkiddy kann Dialer basteln oder s.g. DFÜ-Tools. 
Allerdings muss sich der Anbieter s.g. Tools fragen, ob er sein Geld bekommt. Da setzen wir an: Wenn uns ein gesetzlicher Verstoß bekannt wird, reagieren wir sofort. Agieren können wir da leider nicht.

Aber wir reden hier immer noch nicht von Tatsachen, sondern von Möglichkeiten der Manipulation. Darüber können wir 100 Jahre palabern.
Ändert aber nicht wirklich was am Problem. Andere Anbieter halten sich nicht mal an die einfachsten Vorgaben der Regtp und bleiben damit sogar ohne "Manipulation" unbehelligt. Deswegen verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht: Könnte, müsste, sollte. 
Es gibt Dialer, die ONLINE SIND und von 24 Mindestanforderungen nur 2 erfüllen. Darum kümmert sich kein Mensch. Diese Anbieter diskutieren allerdings nicht in diesem Forum sondern verdienen lieber Millionen in der Zwischenzeit. 
Wir können aber weiterhin über die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation eines Mainpean/Intexus/StarDialers diskutieren. Gerne.
Dazu von mir und dem Nutzer solcher 2PunkteDialer: Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas, DrBoe, liebe Leute,
> 
> kommt ihr mal wieder runter?!
> 
> ...



Hast recht.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas, DrBoe, liebe Leute,
> 
> kommt ihr mal wieder runter?!
> 
> Was bezweckt Ihr mit euren Angiftungen?


Bei aller Liebe und Zärtlichkeit: wo bitte gifte ich jemanden an? Zitat bitte. 

M. Boettcher

Nachtrag: wo hier Wortklauberei betrieben wird - insbesondere von mir - würde ich auch noch gern wissen.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ob Dir Reaktionen gefallen oder in Berlin 'ne Eiche rauscht, dürfte etwa die gleiche Relevanz aufweisen.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst langsam peinlich.





			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es also, wenn Du anonymer Nobody einfach die Finger vom Hackbrett lässt, wenn Du nichts oder nur Unsinn zu vermelden hast?



Vorweg: Auf eine weitere Diskussion hierzu lasse ich mich nicht ein. Für mich ist das Thema durch.

Wegen Liebe und Zärtlichkeit übrigens.


----------



## Rex Cramer (29 Juni 2004)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Geldfluss hin, Geldfluss her. Immerhin verdient ja das Finanzamt erheblich mehr als wir. Du würdest damit dem Finanzamt aber eine ganze Menge unterstellen. Und das unter Behörden......TzTzTz.



Nein, nie im Leben. Wir wissen doch, wie Beamten arbeiten. Warum sollten sie da für´s selbe Geld auf dumme Gedanken kommen?



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Die Manipulation von Software ist immer möglich. Auch das "Herstellen" von Dialern. Nicht umsonst gibt es sogar heute noch "Dialer" mit einer 0190-Nummer oder 0900 5. Eingewählt und weg ist er.
> Jeder Scriptkiddy kann Dialer basteln oder s.g. DFÜ-Tools.



Scriptkiddies? Ist das die U18 der PP-Betreiber?



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings muss sich der Anbieter s.g. Tools fragen, ob er sein Geld bekommt. Da setzen wir an: Wenn uns ein gesetzlicher Verstoß bekannt wird, reagieren wir sofort. Agieren können wir da leider nicht.


Wenn Du meinst. Wäre ja auch Schade um das schöne Geld, wenn man da präventiv tätig werden würde, oder?



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir reden hier immer noch nicht von Tatsachen, sondern von Möglichkeiten der Manipulation.


Die Möglichkeit der Manipulation ist eine Tatsache. So weit warst Du doch bereits. Jetzt verstehe ich die innere Wende nicht. Naja, eigentlich verstehe ich sie doch...



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Dialer, die ONLINE SIND und von 24 Mindestanforderungen nur 2 erfüllen. Darum kümmert sich kein Mensch. Diese Anbieter diskutieren allerdings nicht in diesem Forum sondern verdienen lieber Millionen in der Zwischenzeit.


Es gibt so viel schlechtes in der Welt. Schau doch mal in den Irak! 



			
				Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können aber weiterhin über die Möglichkeiten der Manipulation eines Mainpean/Intexus/StarDialers diskutieren. Gerne.
> Dazu von mir und dem Nutzer solcher 2PunkteDialer: Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.


Und die Landung auf dem Arsch folgt auf dem Fuße...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Ne ne ne Rex. Tatsachen sind wirklich. Ich habe immer noch keinen AutoEinwahlVerschwindibusDialer von uns gesehen oder bekommen. Wenn einer einen hat......her damit. Darauf gebe ich eine "Kopfgeld" raus.
Zeige mir einer eine Seite mit einem manipulierten und funktionstüchtigen Intexusdialer. Wenn es keine gibt......Thema beendet.


Gruß Andreas


----------



## TSCoreNinja (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> und dafür machst du natürlich Mainpean verantwortlich. Du bist wirklich mehr als "seltsam" Boettcher.


Nein, Mainpean und andere Dialerfirmen haben sicherlich ein Interesse, solchem Missbrauch entgegenzuwirken. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, um ihr ach so serioeses Zahlungsmittel vor der endgueltigen Demontage zu retten. 

Eigentlich ist im Zweifelsfall Mainpean fuer den Nachweis des Zustandekommens eines Vertrages verpflichtet! Ein illegaler Dialer, der die Rufnummer eines legalen Dialers anwaehlt, reicht dafuer aus, dass dieser Beweis nicht mehr zu fuehren ist. 

Oder wie gewaehrleisten die Dialeranbieter die Authenzitaet des Dialers? Ich bin hier wirklich sehr an einer hoffentlich befriedigenden Erklaerung interessiert. Wenn nicht, hilft IMHO nur ein Verbot des Dialers. 

Konkret, ich habe zum Beispiel im ExDialer folgende Strings gefunden:


> DP0UserName=1-%AID%[email protected]
> DP0Password=test
> DP0URL=http://$CONTENTURL


Wenn diese Strings zu Abrechnungszwecken verwendet wuerden, kann ich die in einen X-beliebigen anderen Dialer einbauen. Ist dies gegenwaertig moeglich, oder gibt es Mechanismen, die das verhindern?
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ob Dir Reaktionen gefallen oder in Berlin 'ne Eiche rauscht, dürfte etwa die gleiche Relevanz aufweisen.


Ja und? Das ist eine Tatsachenfestellung; u. U. etwas pointiert formuliert, keineswegs sehr originell, aber wahr.



> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Du wirst langsam peinlich.


Du findest den Vergleich mit dem Irak nicht peinlich? Kein Punkt für Dich.



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es also, wenn Du anonymer Nobody einfach die Finger vom Hackbrett lässt, wenn Du nichts oder nur Unsinn zu vermelden hast?


Ja und? Betrachte es als Tipp. Tenor: anstelle falsche Behauptungen zu machen, lieber 'mal die Klappe halten. Sagst Du ja letztlich auch, warum auch immer. Natürlich kann man Nonsense unkommentiert lassen. Bedauerlicher Weise führt das nur dazu, das die Behauptungen immer dummfrecher werden. Falls die Begriff "anonymer Nobody" und "Unsinn" zu Erregung bei Dir führen sollten, so verschließt sich mir das. 



> Vorweg: Auf eine weitere Diskussion hierzu lasse ich mich nicht ein. Für mich ist das Thema durch.
> 
> Wegen Liebe und Zärtlichkeit übrigens.


Zum Letzten: Du hast nicht das Gefühl, ziemlich überempfindlich zu reagieren? Wenn Du Dich einer Diskussion über Stilfragen entziehen willst, - einverstanden -, dann sollstest Du sie einfach nicht anfangen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne ne Rex. Tatsachen sind wirklich. Ich habe immer noch keinen AutoEinwahlVerschwindibusDialer von uns gesehen oder bekommen. Wenn einer einen hat......her damit. Darauf gebe ich eine "Kopfgeld" raus.
> Zeige mir einer eine Seite mit einem manipulierten und funktionstüchtigen Intexusdialer. Wenn es keine gibt......Thema beendet.


Ich verstehe, dass Du Dir die Augen gern fest zuhalten willst. Dass das sonderlich lange wirkt, da habe ich jedoch meine Zweifel. "Kopfgeld" ist übrigens nett. Sind es denn auch 10 TEU, wie vom GF eines Wettbewerbers in Wetter für einen Hacker angeblich ausgelobt? Vielleicht kann man mit dem einen Deal machen und läßt einfach Euren Dialer in entsprechend manipulierter Form bei denen auf die Server packen.  

M. Boettcher


----------



## Fidul (29 Juni 2004)

Folgendes Szenario:

Einer der unzähligen Meanpain-*PP*artner entscheidet sich, etwas anrüchige Methoden zur schnellen Gewinnmaximierung anzuwenden. Dazu nimmt er den original Dialer und bastelt ein Wrapper-Programm drumherum, das den User vor unnötigen Klicks bewahrt. Per IE-Exploit landet das Paket ganz unauffällig beim Opfer und wählt sich ein. Anschließend löscht sich der Wrapper und nur der registrierte Dialer bleibt übrig. Dumm gelaufen für den User.

Frage: Kann der Dialerbetreiber bei dieser Vorgehensweise eine Manipulation bemerken?


----------



## Qoppa (29 Juni 2004)

Auch wenn ich mich bisher nicht an dieser Diskussion beteiligt habe, möchte ich mich sehr nachdrücklich Katzenhais Plädoyer anschließen, - *dieses Hickhack ist einfach nur ermüdend*!

Zur Sache: Fiduls Frage ist m.E. die wirklich interessante. Ich hoffe, daß Andreas darauf eine gute Antwort findet.


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn ich mich bisher nicht an dieser Diskussion beteiligt habe, möchte ich mich sehr nachdrücklich Katzenhais Plädoyer anschließen, - *dieses Hickhack ist einfach nur ermüdend*!
> 
> Zur Sache: Fiduls Frage ist m.E. die wirklich interessante. Ich hoffe, daß Andreas darauf eine gute Antwort findet.


Warum sollte er? Das gleiche Szenario habe ich nämlich zuletzt in diesem Thread am  Mo, 28.06.2004 um 22:05 Uhr beschrieben. Stellungnahme dazu: keine.

M. Boettcher

PS: Der Satz vom Hickhack ist Gewäsch. Wenn es das gab, dann durch die überflüssigen Kommentare von Katzenhai. Und das Du Fragen übersiehst, die Du für interessant hälst, hier aber schon lange gestellt sind, ist wohl Dein Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche Szenario habe ich nämlich zuletzt in diesem Thread am  Mo, 28.06.2004 um 22:05 Uhr beschrieben.



Nö hast du nicht, weil du das Wort "Wrapper" nur in abgewandelter Form als Fast Food kennst.

Tatsächlich war das die *erste* detailierte Vorgangsbeschreibung (wenn auch nur theoretisch) in diesem Thread.

Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man den Mund halten, Frau Boettcher.


----------



## Counselor (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man den Mund halten, Frau Boettcher.


Schön, dass du - werter Gast - alle Fachbegriffe der EDV kennst. 

Ein weiteres Szenario für dich:

1) Einschleusung einer Remote Software über Social Engeneering
2) Übertragen des Dialers via Fernsteuerung (FTP/TFTP)
3) Start des Dialers via Remote Control


----------



## drboe (29 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nö hast du nicht, weil du das Wort "Wrapper" nur in abgewandelter Form als Fast Food kennst.
> 
> Tatsächlich war das die *erste* detailierte Vorgangsbeschreibung (wenn auch nur theoretisch) in diesem Thread.
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man den Mund halten, Frau Boettcher.


Hach jeh! Wo haben sie Dich denn freigelassen? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

Bitte piano...
Jetzt haben wir Andreas mal an einem Punkt, wo er interessante Antworten geben kann; nämlich auf Fiduls Frage.
Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn er eine Antwortverweigerung mit der vorherschenden Stimmung begründen könnte.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Ein denkwürdiger Augenblick in diesem Board!
Endlich ist tatsächlich eine sachlich begründete, und nicht nur von Emotionen der Unterschichten beladene Diskussion zustande gekommen!

Das von Andreas eine vernünftige Antwort kommt weiss ich definitiv, aber bei euch bin ich mir nicht so sicher...

Fräullein Boettcher schnüffelt die ganze Zeit in ihrem "Könnte-Ja-Alles-Sein-Universum" rum, und alle anderen schwafeln eigendlich auch nur halbwissendlich rum...

Man muss übrigens kein EDV-Spezialist sein, um zu wissen dass grad eben die erste fundierte Antwort von euch Experten kam. Oder, Fräullein Böttcher, haben Sie eine detaillierte Beschreibung, wie so eine Intexus-Manipulation zustande kommen kann? NICHT? Das dachte ich mir. 
Ich könnte auch in das PHP-Board schreiben, dass man so einige PHP-Scripts manipulieren kann. Ohne exakte Beschreibung davon würde ich nur Lacher bekommen. Aber hier geht das ohne blöde Kommentare von Board-Nutzern. Wahrscheinlich weil hier alle ein wenig sediert sind.


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> Ein denkwürdiger Augenblick in diesem Board!



Hmm, so außergewöhnlich ist das eigentlich nicht, dass anonyme Trolle hier gegen alles und jeden schießen...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

Pupsimus schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich weil hier alle ein wenig sediert sind.


Ich bekenne mich dazu und fühle mich sau wohl dabei, nach dem Spruch:_ "... ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert!"_

Aber die Berliner Liga bastelt ja immer an ihrem Ruf herum. Ob Spenden für Werbung an Kindergärten oder die örtliche Polizei, Einbindung von selbsternannten Internetexperten sowie gut bezahlten Akademikern. Sie sind sich für nichts zu schade und haben dermaßen einen Dreck am Stecken, dass es nur so stinkt! Schade nur, dass ihnen die örtlich zuständigen Behörden offensichtlich nicht das Wasser reichen können.


----------



## Counselor (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ... und alle anderen schwafeln eigendlich auch nur halbwissendlich rum...


Du zum Beispiel schwafelst nur substanzlos. Argumente hast du keine. Questnet hat gerade Manipulationen eingeräumt. Und bei Intexus soll das unmöglich sein? Warum?





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Man muss übrigens kein EDV-Spezialist sein


 Scheint so, wenn ich mir dein Gesülze durchlese.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Oder, Fräullein Böttcher, haben Sie eine detaillierte Beschreibung, wie so eine Intexus-Manipulation zustande kommen kann? NICHT? Das dachte ich mir.


Wer sich rhetorische Fragen selbst beantwortet hat in der Regel keine Ahnung von Diskussionstechnik.





			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnte auch in das PHP-Board schreiben, dass man so einige PHP-Scripts manipulieren kann. Ohne exakte Beschreibung davon würde ich nur Lacher bekommen.


Wer schon im PHP Board postet...


----------



## drboe (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Fräu*ll*ein Boettcher schnüffelt die ganze Zeit in ihrem "Könnte-Ja-Alles-Sein-Universum" rum, und alle anderen schwafeln eigendlich auch nur halbwissen*d*lich rum...
> 
> Man muss übrigens kein EDV-Spezialist sein, um zu wissen dass grad eben die erste fundierte Antwort von euch Experten kam. Oder, Fräu*ll*ein Böttcher, haben Sie eine detaillierte Beschreibung, wie so eine Intexus-Manipulation zustande kommen kann? NICHT? Das dachte ich mir.


Du mußt Dich 'mal entscheiden: Frau oder Fräulein. Das Letztere schreibt man übrigens nur mit einem L. Und es heißt "wissentlich", mit T wie Theodor. Also kräftig üben, dann klappt das sicher irgendwann mit der deutschen Sprache. Im Übrigen natürlich danke für die Blumen: das man mich nochmal für so jung hält, hat schon etwas. 

Was die Frage nach der Manipulation angeht, so habe ich hier schon skizziert, wie das geht. Den Code wirst Du hier aber nicht finden, das Prinzip muss erstmal reichen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht entschliesse ich mich ja in das Geschäft einzusteigen  Das ich dazu dann den Intexus Dialer gar nicht brauche, außer um ihn sichtbar auf den PC zurückzulassen, während der Rest wieder gelöscht wird, könnte Dir nach einigem nachdenken u. U. aufgehen. Viel Erfolg!



> Wahrscheinlich weil hier alle ein wenig sediert sind.


Oh, haben sie bei Dir die Dosis erhöht?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Fidul schrieb:
			
		

> Folgendes Szenario:
> 
> Einer der unzähligen Meanpain-*PP*artner entscheidet sich, etwas anrüchige Methoden zur schnellen Gewinnmaximierung anzuwenden. Dazu nimmt er den original Dialer und bastelt ein Wrapper-Programm drumherum, das den User vor unnötigen Klicks bewahrt. Per IE-Exploit landet das Paket ganz unauffällig beim Opfer und wählt sich ein. Anschließend löscht sich der Wrapper und nur der registrierte Dialer bleibt übrig. Dumm gelaufen für den User.
> 
> Frage: Kann der Dialerbetreiber bei dieser Vorgehensweise eine Manipulation bemerken?



Der User hat einen Schaden (Einwahl). Diese Einwahl kann zurückverfolgt werden. Durch den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der DTAG können wir den Account ganz genau ermitteln. Dann haben wir den "Begünstigten". Diese Methode wird genutzt, wenn der Dialer bereits vom Nutzer gelöscht oder der Nutzer sich nicht mehr genau erinnern kann. Also auch ohne Dialer können wir den "Inhalteanbieter" ermitteln. Damit wird der Missbrauch unmöglich, weil der "Inhalteanbieter" im Betrugsfall kein Geld bekommt und der Geschädigte ja auch nicht zahlen brauch.

Andreas


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Pupsimus schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na das muss ich mal Frau O. vorlesen und der Dreck hat sich ja inzwischen geklärt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Juni 2004)

*Manipulation bemerken?*



			
				Anonymous Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Fidul schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War das hypothetische Szenario nicht das der konforme Dialer auf dem Rechner verbleibt und der manipulierte Teil gelöscht wird?

Freue mich über deine Antwort, doch passt sie meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich zur Fragestellung.

Gruss BO


----------



## TSCoreNinja (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Der User hat einen Schaden (Einwahl). Diese Einwahl kann zurückverfolgt werden. Durch den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der DTAG können wir den Account ganz genau ermitteln. Dann haben wir den "Begünstigten". Diese Methode wird genutzt, wenn der Dialer bereits vom Nutzer gelöscht oder der Nutzer sich nicht mehr genau erinnern kann. Also auch ohne Dialer können wir den "Inhalteanbieter" ermitteln. Damit wird der Missbrauch unmöglich, weil der "Inhalteanbieter" im Betrugsfall kein Geld bekommt und der Geschädigte ja auch nicht zahlen brauch.


@Andreas:

das hoert sich ja sehr gut an. Bitte aber jetzt einmal die Hosen herunter (im uebertragenen Sinne). Du hast mEn nicht die eigentliche Frage beantwortet. 

Nach einer Einwahl habt Ihr anhand von Rufnummer/Zeiten eine eindeutige Zuordnung zu Euren Log Files. Prima, damit kann der Leistungsanbieter zugeordnet werden, wenn ein Missbrauch erkennbar ist.

Aber wie gewaehrleistet Ihr die Authenzitaet des Dialers? Ansonsten kann naemlich ein findiger Cracker das Verhalten hinreichend gut simulieren. Und alles, was auf Algorithmen aufbaut, die im Dialer enthalten sind, kann durch Reverse Engineering nachgestellt werden. Wenn eine solche Authenzifierung nicht erfolgt, habt Ihr keine Chance, Missbrauch zu erkennen. Und dann wird der Einspruch eines Benutzers "ich hab keine 3mal OK eingegeben" mit dem ueblichen Spruechen "Frag mal in der Familie", "Zechpreller" etc abgetan werden. Erst bei gehaeuften Beschwerden, wie im Falle 0900-90001090, oder Kenntnis der manipulierten Site wird man den Geschaedigten Glauben schenken.

BTW, wenn Ihr glaubt, das fiele unter Geschaeftsgeheimnis: Ich denke, das Prinzip *Security through Obscurity* hat  ausgedient. IMHO waere ein Open Source Dialer die einzige Moeglichkeit, Missbrauchsmoeglichkeiten aufzuspueren und abzustellen. 
Gr,
TSCoreNinja


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

Andreas aus dem Paralleluniversum schrieb:
			
		

> Der User hat einen Schaden (Einwahl). Diese Einwahl kann zurückverfolgt werden. Durch den Einzelverbindungsnachweis der DTAG können wir den Account ganz genau ermitteln. Dann haben wir den "Begünstigten". Diese Methode wird genutzt, wenn der Dialer bereits vom Nutzer gelöscht oder der Nutzer sich nicht mehr genau erinnern kann. Also auch ohne Dialer können wir den "Inhalteanbieter" ermitteln. Damit wird der Missbrauch unmöglich, weil der "Inhalteanbieter" im Betrugsfall kein Geld bekommt und der Geschädigte ja auch nicht zahlen brauch.



"Ja, nee is klar!", würde Atze sagen.

Das spiegelt auch genau die Erfahrungen hier im Forum wieder. So ein Zufall aber auch. Das Gros der Fälle hier, die Probleme mit einer Rufnummer über Mainpean, Intexus oder wie auch immer der Laden demnächst heißen wird, weiß ganz genau, welchen Inhalt es in Anspruch genommen hat. Weil die DTAG so schön bereitwillig Auskunft gibt und bestimmt steht morgen auf meiner Telefonrechnung statt dem PRS-Offline-Müll ganz genau, dass jemand bei mir im Haus deutsche in spanische Euronen umrechnen wollte. Der Haken besteht ja bereits darin, dass so einige Angebote nicht nur die Grenzen des schlechten Geschmacks überschreiten.



			
				Andreas der Träumer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit wird der Missbrauch unmöglich, weil der "Inhalteanbieter" im Betrugsfall kein Geld bekommt und der Geschädigte ja auch nicht zahlen brauch.



Wie kannst Du das eigentlich sagen? Du hast doch überhaupt keine Forderung gegen die Anschlussinhaber, sondern kriegst Deine Kohlen von der DTAG oder verstehe ich hier was nicht? Muss ich dann erst von Pontius zu Pilatus laufen und mir von Dir einen Freibrief ausstellen lassen, den die (...) oder Seilers oder wie sie alle heißen mögen sowieso ignorieren?

Jemand, dem Dein Gesülze stinkt...


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch überhaupt keine Forderung gegen die Anschlussinhaber, sondern kriegst Deine Kohlen von der DTAG oder verstehe ich hier was nicht?


_
So ist es - du verstehst was nicht. Die DTAG macht nur das Erstinkasso - wenn Einwände kommen, sind die meistens ganz fix aus dem Spiel. Und dann ist wer drin?
_
Edit:
Sorry, Anonymus, Vorstehendes nehme ich zurück. Bei Intexus läuft das ja tatsächlich anders, Intexus ist ja gar kein eigener Anbieter in diesem Zusammenhang. Die Forderung "PRS-Offline" ist ja eigene Forderung der DTAG, weil die Nummern, die Intexus verwendet, der DTAG selbst gehören.

Dann allerdings geht die Frage wirklich nach Berlin - wie ist's?


----------



## andreas12587 (30 Juni 2004)

Ups.....es besteht ja großes Interesse an technischen Einzelheiten. Wer uns mal besuchen möchte.........

Andreas


----------



## Rex Cramer (30 Juni 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer uns mal besuchen möchte.........
> 
> Andreas



...

Bring den Satz doch zu Ende! Tag der offenen Tür in Berlin für das CB-Forum? Woran denkst Du?


----------



## andreas12587 (30 Juni 2004)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja..aber in kleinen Gruppen. Ich mache dann persönlich die "Führung durchs Gelände". Ernsthaft: Hat denn einer Interesse?

Andreas


----------



## KatzenHai (30 Juni 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ernsthaft: Hat denn einer Interesse?
> 
> Andreas



Ist bekannt. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=62661#62661


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Berliner Liga bastelt ja immer an ihrem Ruf herum. Ob Spenden für Werbung an Kindergärten oder die örtliche Polizei...



Ist zwar etwas OT aber mit Spenden an die örtliche Polizei war ja wohl der Unterpunkt "Soziales Engagement" auf der MP-Seite gemeint.



> m... unterstützt die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Polizei. Auch hier wurden im Bereich der Printmedien verschiedene Veröffentlichungen mitfinanziert. Darunter fallen Aufklärungshefte zum Thema Drogen, Extremismus, Kinder im Straßenverkehr sowie Fußball ohne Gewalt.


Abgebildet sind dort Schriften namens "Sicherheit heute" 

Au weia, da sind die Berliner aber leider einer Firma mit zweifelhaften Ruf aufgesessen, siehe hier 
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,301601,00.html

Mal den Hausjuristen drauf ansetzen.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2004)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Abgebildet sind dort Schriften namens "Sicherheit heute"...


Was hat das mit Mainpean/Intexus zu tun?


----------



## Smigel (30 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das mit Mainpean/Intexus zu tun?





			
				Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> *Ist zwar etwas OT*



Nichts  wie gesagt OT.


----------



## Stalker2002 (30 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hat sich Mainpean bei seinem Engagement wohl mächtig verladen lassen.

unter http://www.mainpean.de/v2/content/unternehmen.php#3
sieht man






Und wenn du im oben verlinkten Spiegel-Artikel mal mit dem Browser nach dem String "sicherheit heute" suchst, wirst du sehen was los ist.

Da hat Mainpean offenbar an einem anderen Ende auch was in den Sand gesetzt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2004)

Genau das meinte ich.

In den entsprechenden Verträgen der Zeitschrift steht meist klitzeklein Abo für 12 oder sogar 18 Ausgaben obwohl nur mit einer Anzeige geworben wurde. Polizeiarbeit wird natürlich nicht unterstützt.
http://www.intern.de/news/5394.html

Nach der Logik der Dialeranbieter dürfte aber gegen einen derartigen Vertrag nix einzuwenden sein  

Wie gesagt ist OT, zum schmunzeln fand ichs schon.

Teleton


----------



## Der Jurist (30 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das mit Mainpean/Intexus zu tun?


So leicht kann es gehen, dass man auf den Leim kriecht - also genauer vorher die AGB lesen und so. Ganz anschaulich, auch für das Unternehmen. Insoweit hat es sehr wohl etwas mit der Sache zu tun.


----------



## andreas12587 (30 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz so schlimm war es ja nicht. Wir hatten und haben kein "Jahresabo". Und verteilt wurden die Flugblätter ja auch. 
Aber ein Hochwasser in Grimma gab es wirklich. 
Für die "Besuchszeiten" bei MP/INT/SWS bitte direkt an Sascha wenden.

Andreas


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2004)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz so schlimm war es ja nicht. Wir hatten und haben kein "Jahresabo". Und verteilt wurden die Flugblätter ja auch.
> Andreas



Na immerhin sind schon 5 Ausgaben abgebildet. Also doch keine einmalige Sache. Und die Polizei wird ja auch nicht unterstützt, da die Teile erstens in mikroskopischer Auflage erscheinen und einfach per Postwurfsendung eingeworfen werden(schau mal in den Vertrag, mit Deiner Anzeige erscheinen nur 1-2000 Stück der Rest trägt die Anzeigen anderer Kunden)zweitens das Geld nicht der Polizeiarbeit sondern dem Verlag und der Minigewerkschaft zugute kommen, drittens die Heftchen die ich gesehen habe knapp über null Infogehalt haben.

Als soziales Engagement würde ich einen solchen Reinfall nicht verkaufen.

Die anderen guten Taten will ich nicht in Abrede stellen.

Teleton


----------



## Baller Otto (30 Juni 2004)

Anonymous Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Fidul schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wobei die Antwort auf die ursprüngliche Frage von Fidul noch immer aussteht.

"Frage: Kann der Dialerbetreiber bei dieser Vorgehensweise eine Manipulation bemerken?"

Kann er oder kann er nicht?

Gruss
BO


----------



## Smigel (30 Juni 2004)

Ich antworte mal einfach so.

Nein, ein Wrapper macht nichts anderes als den Original Dialer zu starten (vereinfacht ausgedrückt). Somit sieht alles vollkommen normal aus.
UM sowas zu bemerken müsste man schon ein paar Sachen mehr überwachen. Lies die mal das QN-Statement durch das ist da etwas offener im Bezug was geht.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6276


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also auch ohne Dialer können wir den "Inhalteanbieter" ermitteln. Damit wird der Missbrauch unmöglich, weil der "Inhalteanbieter" im Betrugsfall kein Geld bekommt und der Geschädigte ja auch nicht zahlen brauch.
> Andreas



Im Partnerprogramm des "Inhalteanbieters" und Intexus-Partners oel-spur (w**.liebesb***fe.**) fand ich unter "Verdienst" Folgendes: 
" Bei der Drop Charge Abrechnungsform wird dem Kunde ein Pauschalbetrag von 29,95 € ab der ersten Sekunde berechnet! Diese Abrechnungsmethode ist in der Hinsicht sinnvoll, daß auch bei kurzen Einwahlen von 0-5 Minuten ein Betrag von 29,95 € berrechnet wird."

Ist es denn kein Missbrauch, wenn es dem "Inhalteanbieter" offensichtlich einzig und allein darum geht, Kindern oder Unvorsichtigen für null Leistung 30 Euro abzuknöpfen? Das Hilfsmittel dafür stellt Intexus zur Verfügung.

Zitat Intexus/Service: „Unsere Angebote sind mehr als nur technische Dienstleistungen. Das Spektrum reicht weit über Angebote und Bereitstellungen hinaus. … Intexus leistet strategischen, technischen und kaufmännischen Support. … Intexus begleitet Sie bei der Ideenfindung und Ideenumsetzung ebenso wie in der laufenden Geschäftsperiode.“

MfG D.Opfer 
_________________ 
Geld kann man ergaunern, Achtung muss man sich erarbeiten. 

„Die Zeit der Dialer-Abzocke geht zu Ende...."


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

... du kannst nicht allgemeine Informationen auf einen speziellen Einzelfall anwenden, auch wenn das naheliegend ist. Ob tatsächlich eine minderwertige Leistung zu teuer über einen "Standarddialer mit Standardpreis" abgerechnet wurde, wäre in einem Einzelfall zu prüfen - und zwar zivilgerichtlich!


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Dazu müsste ich aber doch die Erfolgsaussichten abschätzen können. Gibt es z.B. Entscheidungen in vergleichbaren Fällen, wo auch läppischer Inhalt zu horrenden Wucherpreisen abgerechnet wurde? Andrerseits, wenn ich sehe was Teenies für dämliche Klingeltöne etc. alles ausgeben …


----------



## Teleton (6 Mai 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es z.B. Entscheidungen in vergleichbaren Fällen, wo auch läppischer Inhalt zu horrenden Wucherpreisen abgerechnet wurde?



Schau mal bei www.dialerundrecht.de sowie hier unter Recht und Gesetz.

Wenn ich mir die zeitlichen Abläufe z.B. in dieser Sache ansehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=102471#102471
dauerts wohl noch einige Jahre bis Urteile zu neueren Dialern kommen.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> ...dauerts wohl noch einige Jahre bis Urteile zu neueren Dialern kommen.


und ganz wichtig - wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2005)

Wir wissen inzwischen, dass die Stornoquoten bei Dialern so hoch sind, dass Auszahlungen an die Werber nicht erfolgen und Anbieter sich vom Markt zurückziehen.

Man hört aber nicht viel von neuen Mahnverfahren oder Prozessen. Das gehört zu den neuen Rätseln unserer modernen Zeit.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## D.Opfer (6 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> und ganz wichtig - wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter!



... meinst du jetzt den Namen "Richter" oder die Amtsbezeichnung Richter?


----------



## andreas12587 (6 Mai 2005)

D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke beides.

MfG A.Richter


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke beides.


Nein, hier war nur das Sprichwort um den Amtstitel leitender Gedanke. Aber Andreas, Du hast schon recht, immer wenn mir im Zusammenhang mit Intexus/Mainpean dieser Uraltspruch einfällt, neige ich inspirativ zu gedanklichen Wortspielen.  
Aber ganz im Ernst - vielleicht kannst Du ja dem Familienvater D.Opfer weiter helfen, er wird Dir in diesen Tagen seine Fragen in einem Brief zukommen lassen.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Mai 2005)

Signatur andreas12587 schrieb:
			
		

> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."


siehe Signatur 

j.


----------



## Teleton (6 Mai 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch Dich nicht rauszureden und leg endlich die 5 Euro in die Wortspielkasse.


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2005)

:abgelehnt:


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Signatur andreas12587 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."


Das bezieht sich wohl auf den Missstand, dass Dialer bisher kostenlos durch eine Bundesbehörde registriert wurden, die zugleich eine große Beschwerdeabteilung zu unterhalten hatte.

Glücklicherweise ist schon Abhilfe für dieses Ärgernis unterwegs.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 Mai 2005)

Hier ist noch eine nette Übersicht zu Dialerurteilen. Seit diese für Verbraucher durchwegs positiv ausgingen, hat es scheinbar weniger viele Verfahren gegeben.

Edit: Hier ist ein fetter Nachschlag.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*Dialer unter 1214 Registrierung entzogen*

:lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2005)

> „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."


http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/23/index.html

Das ist dann wohl das letzte Aufflackern der Kostenloskultur? Denn wenn es ab Juni keine Dialer mehr gibt, muss man vielleicht ja irgendwann doch bezahlen, oder?
[beitrag enthält ironie]


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > „Die Zeit der Kostenlos-Kultur geht zu Ende...."
> 
> 
> http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html
> ...



Hallo Aka-aka,

könntest Du hier bitte nochmal (für mich und alle anderen DAUs) erläutern, was das genau heißen soll:

regtp zur 090090001214 : "Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für die Zeit vom 15.08.03 und dem Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung der Rufnummern"

Heißt das Verbot nur jeweils am 15.08.03 und am 28.12.2004????? Oder Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung für die Zeit vom 15.08.03 bis zu der Abschaltung der Rufnummer am 28.12.2004? Welcher Zeitraum ist denn jetzt genau gemeint? Ab wann besteht Inkassoverbot? Rücknahme der Registrierung = Besteht keine Zahlungspflicht mehr?

Schon mal Danke für die Antworten.

gabor


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2005)

RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den mit einem Stern ( * ) markierten Maßnahmen besteht nach Ansicht der Regulierungsbehörde generell keine Zahlungspflicht für den Verbraucher.


siehe
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/18/index.html

und dort steht:


> * Rücknahme von Registrierungen


also das erwähnte "*"

die betroffenen Nummern stehen hier
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/in_12-01-00-00-00_m/23/index.html

090090000791 	090090000792 	090090000793 	090090000794 	090090000795    090090000796 	090090000797 	090090000798 	090090000801 	090090001113    090090001114 	090090001115 	090090001214 	090090001215 	090090001216    090090001217 	090090001218 	090090001219 	090090001220 	090090001221 
090090001222 	090090001223 	090090001224 	090090001225 	090090001226    090090001227 	090090001228 	090090001229 	090090001230 	090090001242

frag im Zweifel die RegTP und richte freundliche Grüße von mir aus 
bitte mehr davon


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2005)

*090090001214*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



juhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich habe schon fast nicht mehr daran geglaubt........nach einem Jahr... Jetzt müsste das nur noch ordentlich bekannt gemacht werden. Wie werden das denn die betroffenen Computerbetrug.de-Forums-Nichtleser erfahren? Wirds in den Fällen automatisch eine Rückzahlung/Gutschrift der TK geben? (lächel)

Ein herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die hier der Dialerszene auf die Finger geklopft und um das Recht der Betroffenen gekämpft haben (bzw. noch kämpfen) und dafür auch reichlich (verbale) Prügel einstecken mussten. Auch über diese Erfolge sollte mal ein TV-Magazin berichten!

DankeDankeDankeDankeDankeDankeDanke.

gabor


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2005)

gabor schrieb:
			
		

> Wirds in den Fällen automatisch eine Rückzahlung/Gutschrift der TK geben?


Wenn bereits bezahlt wurde, jedoch bei der T-Com ein Widerspruch vorliegt, dann wird das Geld zurück erstattet, sobald der Entzug der Registrierung bestandskräftig ist. Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass man bei der T-Com auch mal das ein oder andere Datensätzchen verliert, so dass eine Erneuerung des Widerspruches, unter Hinweis auf die Deregistrierung, ratsam wäre.

Übrigens kann sich das Verwaltungsverfahren (falls Intexus Gebrauch von seinem Widerspruchsrecht nimmt) bis zu einem Jahr und länger hinziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2005)

> Wie werden das denn die Betroffenen ... erfahren?


 Die FRage der Fragen... aber tu doch was Gutes und versuche, es publik zu machen... Ein paar Anlaufstellen gibts da gerade aktuell sicherlich...
hier zB, schreib doch 'nen Leserbrief (würde es ja selbst tun, bin aber, sagen wir mal, etwas überarbeitet im Moment, ...)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,355354,00.html


----------



## sascha (11 Mai 2005)

Wir kommen in ca. einer Stunde mit einer aktuellen Meldung heraus - mit Hintergründen und Stellungnahme der RegTP.

cu,

Sascha


----------

